# Whirlpool Service Access Panel Top Install?



## Atlantex (Jul 31, 2007)

I've got a situation where a RH whirlpool abuts a shower enclosure on the side where the access panel needs to be. (I would provide a picture but I don't have 15 posts and can't post links yet) The whirlpool should be a LH unit with the service access on the other side so an access panel could be inside the vanity. However, the tub was purchased AND SET by someone else. Worse yet, the tub has been drilled for the fixtures so it is not returnable.

Knowing that I can't put the access panel IN the shower because it won't be water tight and would never pass inspection, the only thing I can even think of doing is to put an access panel in the top of the decking between the whirlpool and the shower, which would both look like crap and also have to be water tight. But the homeowner is flatly refusing to purchase a LH unit. So, has anyone ever done an access panel in the top decking of the whirlpool, and if so can you make any suggestions on how to waterproof it or suggest any products that I might use to get this thing to pass inspection?


----------



## Dan_Watson (Mar 1, 2008)

what about from below?


----------



## Atlantex (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, I'd have to check the joist layout to see if it was even possible but that would put the access panel in the ceiling of the kitchen above the over-counter kitchen cabinets. :sad:


----------



## threaderman (Nov 15, 2007)

If it sits on a outside wall it's possible to install a exterior access panel.I've done many,they're code approved if done properly.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Ack! 

This is tiled right? Tile an access panel on the top and caulk the seam instead of grouting it. Have the homeowner take a picture of the opening so they can figure out where it is later. 

I have no idea if this would fly by code, so make sure on your own.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Yikes. Sounds like you started off with the wrong whirlpool for this job.


----------

